# Marina berths Murcia



## olbootsnme (May 17, 2013)

Hi Expats. My first post so hope to get it right.
We are looking to relocate to the general area of Murcia, with our 10 metre boat.
Can anyone supply any gen of marinas in the area please?
Cartagena looks particularly nice.
We would be most grateful for any advice.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

olbootsnme said:


> Hi Expats. My first post so hope to get it right.
> We are looking to relocate to the general area of Murcia, with our 10 metre boat.
> Can anyone supply any gen of marinas in the area please?
> Cartagena looks particularly nice.
> We would be most grateful for any advice.


:welcome:

I know nothing about boats, nor am I in the area you want to know about, although we do have posters here who are into boats or are vaguely in the area, so they hopefully will reply

in the meantime I found this Marinas in Murcia


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Good site Xabi!!! There used to be a guy on here who was well versed in boats but he hasn't posted for months now. Are you looking to live on the boat? If so, once you know where the most attractive looking marinas are located then I suggest you visit each for a few days and then select the one you like best?? Assuming they have a spare mooring for rent... Also raises an interesting question about residency. I assume that the maritime laws for Spain are the same as elsewhere and that once you are more than a certain distance offshore you are then in international waters and will have left Spain.


----------

